# Shoplifters Beware



## dghr272 (Jun 14, 2012)

Interesting approach in the fight against crime at Christmas, ho, ho, ho.

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-northern-ireland-38110435

Terry


----------



## chilly (Apr 20, 2007)

How bizarre!
Here's an idea, ...hows about, not sending the cards, and just nabbing them whilst they're 'blatantly up to badness'?


----------



## dghr272 (Jun 14, 2012)

_q_


chilly said:


> How bizarre!
> Here's an idea, ...hows about, not sending the cards, and just nabbing them whilst they're 'blatantly up to badness'?


I assume the PSNI, like most forces, don't have the resources to man mark ALL the potential thieves, therefore anything that helps with crime prevention gets my vote.

Crime prevention campaigns are a common tool used to try and reduce/dissuade the likes of drink driving and mobile phone use when driving etc.

This method of direct targeting is a welcome approach in this particular type of crime, novel yes, but not bizarre IMO.

Terry


----------



## chilly (Apr 20, 2007)

As a slight aside. Has anyone ever tried to ring 101?
I tried 3 times a couple of weeks ago without success. I hung on the line for 16, 14 and 17 minutes respectively and gave up waiting in each case. On the fourth attempt it got answered after about 8 minutes.
A lot of people won't be as patient/determined to report a petit crime.
(can't vouch for the service in Northern Ireland natch)


----------



## Devonboy (Nov 19, 2009)

chilly said:


> As a slight aside. Has anyone ever tried to ring 101?
> I tried 3 times a couple of weeks ago without success. I hung on the line for 16, 14 and 17 minutes respectively and gave up waiting in each case. On the fourth attempt it got answered after about 8 minutes.
> A lot of people won't be as patient/determined to report a petit crime.
> (can't vouch for the service in Northern Ireland natch)


Devon & Cornwall police have been using it for their own admin tasks: http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-devon-37553204


----------

